# Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers 6/10 *UPDATED*



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers 6/10*



MsCassieMollie said:


> http://www................../artman/publish/WWE/article10018900.shtml


That promo alone is likely to make me want to tune in for at least a couple minutes to see it. He's played a solid heel in the past, this could be good.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers 6/10*

Well, if there was any doubt before, there's none now. Christian is heel... and he's already turned the crowd on him


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers 6/10*

He's in full heel mode then, for those that doubted


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers 6/10*

Corre's finished.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers 6/10*

Christian, Christian, at last, once again you're heel...


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers 6/10*

So he went from 'subtle shades of heel' to whining and telling everyone to fuck off.

Nice


----------



## MsCassieMollie (Mar 2, 2010)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers 6/10*

Uso brothers are faces?


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers 6/10*

Hopefully Christian brings the hoodies back.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers 6/10*



MsCassieMollie said:


> Uso brothers are faces?


I think they turned without anyone noticing... or caring.


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers 6/10*

Brodus Clay should become Tomko version 2.0


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers 6/10*

So Christian is heel. Now let's watch and see how this goes nowhere.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers 6/10*



Husky said:


> Christian, Christian, at last, once again you're heel...


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers 6/10*

Finally, the Corre is done. Now for the New Nexus.


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

Barrett is FINALLY on his own. Thank God.


----------



## Deacon of Demons (Apr 2, 2004)

Already looks like a great Smackdown:

Christian FINALLY turned heel and the Corre is done. Hopefully now Barrett and Gabriel can now go to bigger and better things and Slater can just go and fuck off.


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

Christian heel? Yawn. Smackdown just became that more boring.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

Sigh...

Christian turning heel is NOT good for him. He will get another shot at Orton and LOSE, just like CM Punk. He had a better chance at being a sympathy face chasing the title. 

As for the Corre being done, I can only hope this leads to an Original Nexus return.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

bkfestivus said:


> Barrett is FINALLY on his own. Thank God.


No kidding, such good news lol.

Christian a heel also


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

barreta on smackdown = ratings


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Kentonbomb said:


> As for the Corre being done, I can only hope this leads to an Original Nexus return.



For the love of God, no! No more God damn Nexus/Corre bullshit!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Barrett better get his ass to the main event where he belongs.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers 6/10*



bkfestivus said:


> Brodus Clay should become Tomko version 2.0


I actually would love that.

Has Clay even been on TV since Christian fucked him up?

Christian will be fine on his own, but having Problem Solver 2.0 would get him some more heat because he could get chicken shit kind of heat by having Brodus do his dirty work.

BTW does CC still have the belt? Just hold the fucking thing hostage until you get your match. Simple booking.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

you sucks chants are almost non-existent now. so he's over heel. great.

after done with orton, he'll probably feud with Bryan or Cara, which will promise us more good matches


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2011)

no cody rhodes yet? WATS UP WIT DAT?!?!?


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Can the OP update the source link so i can look at the site myself??? seems like it is broken every week.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers 6/10*



el dandy said:


> I actually would love that.
> 
> Has Clay even been on TV since Christian fucked him up?


i think he's going to miss some time to play a role in a wwe movie


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2011)

http://...................../wrestling/wwe-news/wwe-smackdown-taping-results-in-progress/


----------



## MsCassieMollie (Mar 2, 2010)

Here's the link:
http://www................../artman/publish/WWE/article10018900.shtml


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

MsCassieMollie said:


> Here's the link:
> http://www................../artman/publish/WWE/article10018900.shtml


lol those links are broken.


----------



## MsCassieMollie (Mar 2, 2010)

Sorry no updates yet. Every time I post the link it ends up being broken.

Don't know why the link is actually not long.


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

Orton v Sheamus in a no dq match???Cool.I smell Christian run in leading to 3 Way at CP.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2011)

stadw0n306 said:


> lol those links are broken.



........... com/wrestling/wwe-news/wwe-smackdown-taping-results-in-progress/


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

weird it breaks the link up like that, thanks though.


----------



## MsCassieMollie (Mar 2, 2010)

Randy Orton came to the ring and called out Christian, who appeared on TitanTron and said he wants his title match. Christian says he does things on his own terms, and he wants the match at Capitol Punishment. Orton said the match is on. Christian left in a vehicle while Orton stood in the ring with his title belt. Good crowd pops for Orton.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2011)

.........../wrestling/wwe-news/wwe-smackdown-taping-results-in-progress/

add .com after ...........


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> .........../wrestling/wwe-news/wwe-smackdown-taping-results-in-progress/
> 
> add .com after ...........


yeah i got it, thanks.. i tryed pasting it and it breaks it up for me as well.. no idea why it does that.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2011)

w r e s t l e n e w z 

it wont let me post it. i try to put the site but it censors it


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

YES! Corre is finally done. Now all three guys can move onto better things.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Orton comes out to the ring, calls out Christian who appears on the titantron and says he wants a title match. Orton vs Christian at Capitol Punishment is on. Here's the link:

http://www.ringsidenews.com/news/wwe-smackdown-taping-results-in-progress-2/


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Randy Orton came to the ring and called out Christian, who appeared on TitanTron and said he wants his title match. Christian says he does things on his own terms, and he wants the match at Capitol Punishment. Orton said the match is on. Christian left in a vehicle while Orton stood in the ring with his title belt. Good crowd pops for Orton.

Looks like Christian gets another title shot.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Thank fuck Corre is done.

Glad Orton vs Christian is confirmed, at least there's a shred of a chance of Christian winning the title in very screwy fashion. I doubt it though.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> Barrett better get his ass to the main event where he belongs.


There's a problem of timing though. If Orton is the only 'face' in the ME scene, with Christian going heel, it would look weird if Barrett was there too. Unless they pushed someone else as a face, or turned Shaemus or something, it would be extremely lopsided.


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

Good crowd pops for Orton huh? And this was from someone there? Get ready for the haters to say his pops werent real,just canned as always.


----------



## MsCassieMollie (Mar 2, 2010)

Cody Rhodes and Ted DiBiase appeared on the big screen. Cody said he's not nuts, he's been enlightened. 

4. Sin Cara beat Ted DiBiase by DQ. They need to find someone to go with Mistico, er, Sin Cara. There were some great moves, but bad spots by DiBiase, according to J Nicholas. Cody's interference led to the DQ. Daniel Bryan came out to save Sin Cara. Teddy Long came out and turned it into a tag match.


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

C.P. just got much better.Too bad with the crappy way WWE is pushing this PPV hardly anyone will see it.Hopefully Orton and Christian will top themselves again at C.P.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

I think the Cody vs Bryan feud should have stayed a singles battle, because this new tag feud might lead to another tag match at Capital Punishment.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

This storyline makes no sense. Christian was rambling on for weeks about how he blames nobody, not Randy Orton and not Teddy Long. He even said that Orton did nothing that he wouldn't do. The heel turn seems too forced and contrived for me. 

Why would he change his mind so suddenly?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Borias said:


> There's a problem of timing though. If Orton is the only 'face' in the ME scene, with Christian going heel, it would look weird if Barrett was there too. Unless they pushed someone else as a face, or turned Shaemus or something, it would be extremely lopsided.


Christian won't be in the main event scene long. He'll do another job to Orton at CP and then be relegated back to the midcard.

Barrett has to win the title this year, though, from a feud with Orton or MITB. It has to happen already, it's been too long. WWE has to start respecting the best heel in the company.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

BM_Chicago said:


> I think the Cody vs Bryan feud should have stayed a singles battle, because this new tag feud might lead to another tag match at Capital Punishment.


Agreed.


----------



## MsCassieMollie (Mar 2, 2010)

5. Sin Cara and Daniel Bryan beat Ted DiBiase and Cody Rhodes. Sin Cara was on fire at one point. He hit a flying cross body block through the ropes. Daniel Bryan locked in the LeBell Lock for the win. David said it was an okay match, but Cody's Phantom of the Opera gimmick wasn't so great this week.


----------



## DisposableHer0 (Jun 4, 2011)

Kentonbomb said:


> This storyline makes no sense. Christian was rambling on for weeks about how he blames nobody, not Randy Orton and not Teddy Long. He even said that Orton did nothing that he wouldn't do. The heel turn seems too forced and contrived for me.
> 
> Why would he change his mind so suddenly?


My thoughts exactly. Just another case of WWE pushing and then no sooner demoting one of the most deserving and hard workers.


----------



## MsCassieMollie (Mar 2, 2010)

Johnny Curtis cut a promo. He ate a potato chip and that was it. Seriously.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

MsCassieMollie said:


> Johnny Curtis cut a promo. He ate a potato chip and that was it. Seriously.


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

WTF is up with Johnny Curtis.:lmao


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2011)

MsCassieMollie said:


> Johnny Curtis cut a promo. He ate a potato chip and that was it. Seriously.


rofl


----------



## natey2k4 (Feb 3, 2011)

How would this look for the near future;

Christian cheats and wins the World Title at Capitol Punishment. Orton gets his rematch in a 3-way involving Sheamus, who Christian pins holding the tights (Wade Barrett interferes costing Orton his shot). Christian sneaks away with the belt while Sheamus helps Orton up (although hesistant due to their history).

Christian vs. Sheamus in a World Title program, while Wade Barrett feuds with Randy Orton. Could have some decent tag matches and the like. 

Christian retains over Sheamus at MitB. Orton beats Barrett setting up a program a "final showdown" for Summerslam - where Jericho comes back, distracts Christian, and Orton regains the title. Christian goes off to feud with Jericho, while Orton continues his program (which was put on hold) with Barrett or can do a respect thing (no heel turn) with Sheamus. 

Either that or;

Christian loses again at Capitol Punishment and goes absolutely insane. He starts beating jobbers up really bad (Tatsu, Barreta, etc). Christian wins MitB and after Orton beats Sheamus (or Barrett) in a greuling match, Christian cashes in and wins - leading to the final showdown at Summerslam inside of a Steel Cage.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

:lmao Johnny Curtis, dude is really going far in WWE


----------



## natey2k4 (Feb 3, 2011)

Kentonbomb said:


> This storyline makes no sense. Christian was rambling on for weeks about how he blames nobody, not Randy Orton and not Teddy Long. He even said that Orton did nothing that he wouldn't do. The heel turn seems too forced and contrived for me.
> 
> Why would he change his mind so suddenly?


Booker hinted at the entire time. Did you not watch Smackdown. Every time Christian said something like that Booker was saying "That's not how he really feels, he's just trying to be a good sport." Or something of that nature.

I'm Christian's biggest fan .. come-on guys. The guy has had more World Title matches in the past few months than he had in his entire career. The last 4 months have been amazing to be a Christian fan even if he deserved a longer title run.


----------



## SarcasmoBlaster (Nov 14, 2008)

Johnny Curtis and R-Truth to form "Two-man-power-trip" style tag-team and win all the belts.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

natey2k4 said:


> How would this look for the near future;
> 
> Christian cheats and wins the World Title at Capitol Punishment. Orton gets his rematch in a 3-way involving Sheamus, who Christian pins holding the tights (Wade Barrett interferes costing Orton his shot). Christian sneaks away with the belt while Sheamus helps Orton up (although hesistant due to their history).
> 
> ...


Great, but you can't honestly expect WWE to give Christian the title.


----------



## natey2k4 (Feb 3, 2011)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> Great, but you can't honestly expect WWE to give Christian the title.


I honestly do expect them too, although only for a 4-6 week kind of thing.

Add me on PSN if you want. natey2k4.

I love Mortal Kombat but I suck, haha.


----------



## DAcelticshowstoppA (Sep 23, 2010)

natey2k4 said:


> How would this look for the near future;
> 
> Christian cheats and wins the World Title at Capitol Punishment. Orton gets his rematch in a 3-way involving Sheamus, who Christian pins holding the tights (Wade Barrett interferes costing Orton his shot). Christian sneaks away with the belt while Sheamus helps Orton up (although hesistant due to their history).
> 
> ...


I agree that Sheamus will most likely be turned face . What happened to him last week on sd when he had Orton pinned clean didnt exactly scream heel to me. 
But I dont see the logic with Jericho coming back and helping Orton , the man who punted him out of the wwe , retain the title.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> Great, but you can't honestly expect WWE to give Christian the title.


May happen again soon since Orton isnt much of a draw, but im expecting Wade Barret to lose the IC title to Zeke and then move on to feud with Orton. The more likely scenario.


----------



## christianFNcage (Jun 1, 2011)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers 6/10*



bkfestivus said:


> Brodus Clay should become Tomko version 2.0


been saying it for weeks....chrstian needs a tomko


----------



## SarcasmoBlaster (Nov 14, 2008)

Hmm. In all seriousness I'm not sure how I feel about Christian completing his heel turn and getting a shot at Orton so early. I figured they would set this up for Summerslam, but here it is coming to a head at the lame spring PPVs where nothing good ever really happens. Got a bad feeling they're going to blow off this feud and move onto another before SS.


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

Curtis eating a potato chip sounds more exciting than any Barrett match Ive ever seen.I dont care,he should be nowhere near the World title in any way.Sheamus yes,but not Wade Careless(and by that name I mean how careless he drops people w/ Wasteland).


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2011)

natey2k4 said:


> I honestly do expect them too, although only for a 4-6 week kind of thing.
> 
> Add me on PSN if you want. natey2k4.
> 
> I love Mortal Kombat but I suck, haha.


add me too. mattpacman96


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

lmao @ johnny curtis.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

natey2k4 said:


> I honestly do expect them too, although only for a 4-6 week kind of thing.
> 
> Add me on PSN if you want. natey2k4.
> 
> I love Mortal Kombat but I suck, haha.


Well, expect all you want. I'm not getting my hopes up. He waited over a decade to win the title, he only won it as a tribute to Edge and they pissed his reign away in 2 days.

Sure, I'll add you. If you're on now I'd like a few matches.



BM_Chicago said:


> May happen again soon since Orton isnt much of a draw, but im expecting Wade Barret to lose the IC title to Zeke and then move on to feud with Orton. The more likely scenerio.


Vince doesn't care if Orton's not a draw, he's obsessed with him. If he did, Orton would be a no time champion.


----------



## Johnny Sweatpants (Jun 11, 2010)

- Christian angled his way into a 3rd PPV title match in a row so that's pretty cool. I actually think he has a decent chance of winning. My spidey sense tells me that eIther Orton or Cena is going down at Capitol Punishment. 

- Fuck ya later Corre, good riddance! Now Heath Slater can _finally_ escape Barrett's shadow.

[I forgot that dripping sarcasm doesn't translate well here. I'm actually very much hoping that Wade rises to the top. Still, I maintain that Slater could potentially be the next Honky Tonk Man in the best way possible if only he builds some confidence and is given a nice IC title reign.]


----------



## Axel Damon (May 11, 2011)

Jinder Mahal's match better have been a pretty good one; he doesn't seem that bad.


----------



## natey2k4 (Feb 3, 2011)

DAcelticshowstoppA said:


> I agree that Sheamus will most likely be turned face . What happened to him last week on sd when he had Orton pinned clean didnt exactly scream heel to me.
> But I dont see the logic with Jericho coming back and helping Orton , the man who punted him out of the wwe , retain the title.


Well Jericho isn't too cool with Christian since their feud a few years back either. The fact of the matter is bringing back Jericho as a heel will be hard. So you bring him back, have him feud with Christian (maybe even do a 3-way feud with Orton, Christian, Jericho while Sheamus and Barrett feud). Jericho can say he doesn't forgive Orton and blah blah blah, but its going to be hard to make him a heel.


----------



## Christian Miztake (Feb 2, 2010)

Johnny Curtis is eating Potato chips now? Oh dear fpalm


----------



## HarlemHeatstroke (Feb 15, 2011)

If this elevates Barrett to main event level I'm stoked. Who's gonna be the #2 face now that Christian has turned?


----------



## natey2k4 (Feb 3, 2011)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> Well, expect all you want. I'm not getting my hopes up. He waited over a decade to win the title, he only won it as a tribute to Edge and they pissed his reign away in 2 days.
> 
> Sure, I'll add you. If you're on now I'd like a few matches.


I'll be on shortly, just have to run to the store if you're on then.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Johnny Sweatpants said:


> - Christian angled his way into a 3rd PPV title match in a row so that's pretty cool. I actually think he has a decent chance of winning. *My spidey sense tells me that eIther Orton or Cena is going down at Capitol Punishment. *
> 
> - Fuck ya later Corre, good riddance! Now Heath Slater can _finally_ escape Barrett's shadow.


As does mine.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Damn, its not a triple threat? If Urdnot is correct, I guess Sheamus will be next in line, But I can't see Christian losing for a third time I expect a big twist. But the WWE always seems to build hopes then shut them down, so I won't keep my hopes high for this one.


----------



## Venge™ (Aug 30, 2007)

HarlemHeatstroke said:


> If this elevates Barrett to main event level I'm stoked. Who's gonna be the #2 face now that Christian has turned?


Orton is the 1, 2, and 3 face.


----------



## Chajukin (Oct 27, 2010)

Any more matches happening or is that it with Curtis' potato chip crap?


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Chajukin said:


> Any more matches happening or is that it with Curtis' potato chip crap?


No.

Johny Curtis eating a potato chip closed the show. They wanted to send the fans home happy.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Chajukin said:


> Any more matches happening or is that it with Curtis' potato chip crap?


That was the main-event, Curtis came out and ate a potato chip and the show ended.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

greatest main event ever, featuring johnny curtis eating potato chips


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

THE Jorge Suarez™ said:


> greatest main event ever, featuring johnny curtis eating potato chips


:lmao


----------



## MsCassieMollie (Mar 2, 2010)

Edit: Wow what a weird ending.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Jericho to come back and screw Orton at Capitol Punishent. Sheamus turns face, feuds with Christian, Orton feuds with Jericho.

Please.


----------



## Johnny Sweatpants (Jun 11, 2010)

stadw0n306 said:


> That was the main-event, Curtis came out and ate a potato chip and the show ended.


Finally they're giving the fans what we want! This is almost as exciting as the time Michael Tarver was seen talking on his cell phone in the background on RAW.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

MsCassieMollie said:


> Waiting for more updates. It's a slow night


I hate myself for being addicted to reading spoilers as of late.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

i want to see the ratings for the curtis vs potato chip main event. they need to pull the trigger on little johnny if it does a great ratings.


----------



## MsCassieMollie (Mar 2, 2010)

Wait there is another one! Last update!
6. Sheamus defeated Randy Orton in a non-title, no disqualification match. Late in the match, Orton hit a wild backdrop onto the ring steps. Amazing spot, according to J. Later, Sheamus pulled out a kendo stick and hit Orton with it five times. Orton hit the RKO on Sheamus. Christian ran out and ended up hitting Orton with the title belt. Sheamus ended up covering Orton for the win. 

Afterward in what may have been after the cameras stopped rolling, Christian held up Orton. Sheamus went for a kick, but Orton ducked and Sheamus caught Christian with the kick. Orton RKO'd Sheamus. Cody Rhodes and Ted DiBiase ran out and took RKO's. Orton spent a lot of time with the fans afterward, which was nice to see.


----------



## Yiddo13 (Nov 16, 2009)

Anyone know is christian had his old music?? I hope he did but i doubt it


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

el dandy said:


> No.
> 
> Johny Curtis eating a potato chip closed the show. They wanted to send the fans home happy.


:lmao +1 rep!!


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

Orton resuming the role left by HHH. Tag team burier. lol 

Orton losing is always a good thing. Shemus as face could work.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

Lol Dibiase and Cody, running in to the ring just to get RKOed.


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

Sounds like a great main event.That backdrop spot sounds cool.I bet now that Sheamus can say he beat Orton now they'll put him in the C.P. match next week.


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

And to those moaning Orton RKOing everyone,that was for the live crowd only so they can have a "happy ending" since they didnt wanna end it w/ an Orton loss.Jeez,grow up.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Super Orton!!


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

looks like a great show


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

mr cricket said:


> Lol Dibiase and Cody, running in to the ring just to get RKOed.


Its odd, but it was done off camera. Kendo stick five times, damn. seems like a good show.


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

The Corre is no more.. Barrett fans rejoice!


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

Looks like an awesome show. There are lot positives from Corre breaking up and Christian back to being an evil bastard to Orton losing an one-one match after long time.


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

The Borre is now over.Thank God.Worst group ever since NWO B-Team.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I wonder if people are still gonna try to say Christian hasn't turned heel.*


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

mst3rulz said:


> The Borre is now over.Thank God.Worst group ever since NWO B-Team.


Agreed. They didn't make any impact whatsoever like the Orignal Nexus did during their run.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

starship.paint said:


> The Corre is no more.. Barrett fans rejoice!


Idk about that. I've felt that earlier with Nexus Barrett was a super heel and got great heat cuz he had the Nexus behind him. And with the Corre he got good heat cuz even with the bs about them all being equals he was the leader. Alone I really don't see him being huge. He is amazing on the mic but I don't see him beating guys like Orton, Cena, Taker or others alone. Only guy he beat was Jericho and we all know Jericho puts over ppl.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Lady Croft said:


> *I wonder if people are still gonna try to say Christian hasn't turned heel.*


I don't think anybody's going to argue that but I'm gonna hold that it won't do anything for his career.


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

Berbarito said:


> Jericho to come back and screw Orton at Capitol Punishent. Sheamus turns face, feuds with Christian, Orton feuds with Jericho.
> 
> Please.


Doubt it,he's still touring with Fozzy for at least another month I think.One can dream though.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> I don't think anybody's going to argue that but I'm gonna hold that it won't do anything for his career.


*I hope you're wrong but I can't help but believe you are spot on. *


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Lady Croft said:


> *I hope you're wrong but I can't help but believe you are spot on. *


Not as much as I hope so. I love being wrong, because that means something good happened.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Typical WWE. When all else fails, just turn them heel. it's much easier to write.


----------



## wwefanatic89 (Dec 31, 2010)

mst3rulz said:


> And to those moaning Orton RKOing everyone,that was for the live crowd only so they can have a "happy ending" since they didnt wanna end it w/ an Orton loss.Jeez,grow up.


Exactly. I could already hear people bitching about that. Obviously that happened after the cameras went off air seeing how Rhodes and Dibiase has absolutely nothing to do with the Christian/Orton feud.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

The Corre (and the New Nexus for that matter) would of been GREAT stables if Creative would of permanently let them get over. It's as easy as letting them get the last laugh sometimes and winning feuds. That's merely it.


----------



## chbulls1_23 (May 5, 2011)

Smackdown has way to many heels at the moment. Turning Christian heel was a terrible idea. He was so good to his peeps lol. I want to see what comes between this relationship between Daniel Bryan and Sin Cara though. They could really put an emphasis on tag teams again with those 2 working with each other.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

ToddTheBod said:


> The Corre (and the New Nexus for that matter) would of been GREAT stables if Creative would of permanently let them get over. It's as easy as letting them get the last laugh sometimes and winning feuds. That's merely it.


Corre could have easily been booked like these guys were, but we were robbed of a good stable.










Wade Barrett is going places thou, so I ain't mad about the break up.


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

Read another report on another site and heres a few more bits from it.Christian was said to have been over as a heel(but he also had Cole w/ him so that may have helped him)in the opening promo.The crowd was getting a bit restless w/ all the backstage promos and angles the more they kept doing them. And yes,Tamina gave AJ as a welcoming gift some cheese and in the end,there was a 'who cut the cheese?' joke.Ugh.

Orton was over HUGE it said both when he came out for his promo and in the match.But of course Im sure it was just canned,right haters? And Randy had the title w/ him so how he got it back nobody knows.And in this report it didnt say Curtis ate the chip,it just said in his promo he had it on his shoulder(get it? Hes got a chip on his shoulder)?

Said to have been a good show.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

mst3rulz said:


> And to those moaning Orton RKOing everyone,that was for the live crowd only so they can have a "happy ending" since they didnt wanna end it w/ an Orton loss.Jeez,grow up.


The sad part about this is they feel that audiences *need* a happy ending. Some of the best shows I've seen don't always end well for the face. And this end doesn't really do anything other than make Rhodes/Dibiase look bad. The real question is why are they nervous about making Orton look bad/laid out a couple weeks in a row? Not doing the "lulz, I'm ok, RKORKORKORKO" bit for awhile would probably make some of his detractors like him more.


----------



## wwefanatic89 (Dec 31, 2010)

Borias said:


> The sad part about this is they feel that audiences *need* a happy ending. Some of the best shows I've seen don't always end well for the face. And this end doesn't really do anything other than make Rhodes/Dibiase look bad. The real question is why are they nervous about making Orton look bad/laid out a couple weeks in a row? Not doing the "lulz, I'm ok, RKORKORKORKO" bit for awhile would probably make some of his detractors like him more.


It happened off air. Why you think the faces always come out on top in dark main events? To send the kids home happy and so that they could stay and sign autographs, take pictures etc.


----------



## Johnny Sweatpants (Jun 11, 2010)

ToddTheBod said:


> The Corre (and the New Nexus for that matter) would of been GREAT stables if Creative would of permanently let them get over. It's as easy as letting them get the last laugh sometimes and winning feuds. That's merely it.


The Corre's booking was atrocious. They started with the promising "everyone is equal" premise but then it quickly devolved into incoherent low card nonsense. The internal struggle bogged them down before they were even established as a force to be reckoned with. The whole storyline is such a freakin' disaster that I honestly don't know who is face and who is heel anymore. The Uso's & Zeke vs. Wade, Gabriel & Slater was baffling enough but now are Gabriel & Slater going face? Ugh. What a shit show.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

wwefanatic89 said:


> It happened off air. Why you think the faces always come out on top in dark main events? To send the kids home happy and so that they could stay and sign autographs, take pictures etc.


So kids won't go talk to their hero if he gets laid out in the ring then gets up after? oooooooook.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers 6/10*



SE said:


> Corre's finished.


Before New Nexus? That's a surprise.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Another report



> Christian to start show with promo saying that he was curious what kind of reaction he would get when he came out. If you cheered for him you understood why he did what he did last week. He says that he doesn't think anyone quite gets it. He says he is through with everyone. He is done with all his peeps and doesn't want to talk to any of his so called peeps ever again. He proceeds to call Michael Cole into the ring which he does. He tells him he believes he's earned one more shot for the World Heavyweight Championship. He says he has a lot to get off his chest. He says that he doesn't understand why the so called peeps, the same people that blew up Twitter and emails when he was screwed out of the title 5 days after he earned it. He continues with asking Cole what kind of show Teddy Long was running asking the useless fans what they think about matches and ruining his 17 years of hard work. He says that he feels disrespected by everyone and especially Randy Orton for accepting the challenge in the first place. He tells Cole to ask the people a question for him since he isn't talking to them anymore. He tells Cole to ask them if they think he should be World Heavyweight Champion. He does and the crowd boos heavy. Christian gets back on the mic and says that's what he expected that the people were clueless and he would be Champion again and he would do it himself and not share it with anyone of the fans. Good heel turn.
> 
> They show The Corre walking in the back....
> 
> ...


"potato chip on his shoulder"

What the hell?


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

> He tells Cole to ask the people a question for him since he isn't talking to them anymore.


:lmao


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

Again Borias,how long have you been watching WWE since Vince Jr. took over? He always books his shows w/ the faces looking tall in the end no matter what happens.Just looking for another thing to b--- about Orton for right?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

So is it going to be a triple threat at the ppv? Would be an easy way to get the belt off Orton.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

would love it if Christian went fully with the *fuck the peeps* angle and deletes his twitter. Keep keyfabe alive, Captain!

my thought is similar to natey2k4 but different. I could see it being 1 v 1 at the PPV, with Christian cheating bad to win (solo con-chair-to anyone?). Sheamus then says "Listen fella, I beat you and I beat Orton, and I want my 1 on 1 shot" (maybe Teddy says he feels Orton shouldn't get his re-match seeing as he was pinned by Sheamus before the PPV and Orton was beat by Sheamus the week before that too). Christian does the chicken shit heel thing and ducks him etc etc, but Sheamus gets the upper hand for a few weeks (gradually turning him babyface). Do Christian/Sheamus at the MITB PPV, Christian wins, but Orton wins MITB. The purpose of Christian/Sheamus would be to establish a new #2 babyface in Sheamus and Orton winning MITB would be the perfect avenue to get that one last match (yeah Orton is FAR bigger than MITB and he doesn't need it in anyway, but nobody else desrves/is capable of holding MITB on SD). Orton does the super babyface thing in letting Christian know he's cashing in instead of doing the cash-in after a match deal. That sets up Christian/Orton in a gimmick main event at SummerSlam in which. Orton wins the title and concludes the program.


----------



## natey2k4 (Feb 3, 2011)

el dandy said:


> would love it if Christian went fully with the *fuck the peeps* angle and deletes his twitter. Keep keyfabe alive, Captain!
> 
> my thought is similar to natey2k4 but different. I could see it being 1 v 1 at the PPV, with Christian cheating bad to win (solo con-chair-to anyone?). Sheamus then says "Listen fella, I beat you and I beat Orton, and I want my 1 on 1 shot" (maybe Teddy says he feels Orton shouldn't get his re-match seeing as he was pinned by Sheamus before the PPV and Orton was beat by Sheamus the week before that too). Christian does the chicken shit heel thing and ducks him etc etc, but Sheamus gets the upper hand for a few weeks (gradually turning him babyface). Do Christian/Sheamus at the MITB PPV, Christian wins, but Orton wins MITB. The purpose of Christian/Sheamus would be to establish a new #2 babyface in Sheamus and Orton winning MITB would be the perfect avenue to get that one last match (yeah Orton is FAR bigger than MITB and he doesn't need it in anyway, but nobody else desrves/is capable of holding MITB on SD). Orton does the super babyface thing in letting Christian know he's cashing in instead of doing the cash-in after a match deal. That sets up Christian/Orton in a gimmick main event at SummerSlam in which. Orton wins the title and concludes the program.


A two month title reign? I'm down with that!!

Hopefully that sets up another Sheamus / Orton feud heading into Survivor Series (maybe with Wade Barrett getting in the mix). 

Christian / Jericho can feud leaving Jericho vs. Orton for Wrestlemania since it's the biggest match SD could have. Christian (potentially another face turn) could face off with Barrett, Sheamus or someone of that nature.


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

Christian as a heel = fucking awesome


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

i might be in the minority but i'm really looking forward to johnny curtis' gimmick ... i'm telling you, i watch fcw ... curtis is not only a good worker but he plays a very good heel, he can work a crowd.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Not only was the RKOing probably off TV but try and tell me Rock, HBK or Austin never did the same thing to end a show. It's a common face tactic for them to excite the crowd by overcoming odds and taking out quite a few people with an exciting finisher.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

:no: Smackdown's number two face is now Sin Cara what a terrible mistake by turning Christian heel.


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

Is Mark Henry still waiting for his dark match main event opponent in the arena they were last week?


----------



## RVD 1010 (Feb 9, 2004)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers 6/10*



Husky said:


> I think they turned without anyone noticing... or caring.


Kind of like of how Tamina turned heel again.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

> He tells Cole to ask the people a question for him since he isn't talking to them anymore


I'm already laughing at this. I didn't particularly want Christian to turn since he's one of those guys that I think works damn well as a babyface, but fuck it. Heel Christian is awesome.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Dark Church said:


> :no: Smackdown's number two face is now Sin Cara what a terrible mistake by turning Christian heel.


Who gives a fuck who the #2 face is? Everybody on the entire brand is irrelevant besides Orton.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> Who gives a fuck who the #2 face is? Everybody on the entire brand is irrelevant besides Orton.


Difficult argument when Sheamus and Christian get the upper hand on him this week. They're both becoming very relevant actually especially Christian.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

Dark Church said:


> :no: Smackdown's number two face is now Sin Cara what a terrible mistake by turning Christian heel.


i don't see what's terrible in it. he's one of the biggest merch movers and very over with pg crowd.

i can see a pattern here. you hate mexicans.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Looking forward to Orton/Christian III at Capitol Punishment.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

I hate when WWE does this, I just don't see Christian losing for a third time. This seems like its gonna be one really extended feud, I mean it really doesn't hurt to give the title to Christian twice, but then their is the disturbing chance Orton will become a 9 time champ.


----------



## Warbart (Sep 12, 2006)

This looks like a good show, can't wait to see Christian's segments. I am however ver disapointed with how the Corre turned out. WWE clearly doesn't know how to book stables anymore. The Corre had such potential too.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Yes! Heel Christian, prepare for some fucking awesome promos!


----------



## Oxyntas (Feb 22, 2011)

*Face* Christian = loved by the IWC including myself .
Heel Christian = can't describe the love he's gonna get


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> Barrett better get his ass to the main event where he belongs.


Mainevent of Superstars, perhaps, but other than that he's destined for a career in the midcard. Seems to be a common theme amongst those you worship eh Pyro.



Urdnot Wrex said:


> Christian won't be in the main event scene long. He'll do another job to Orton at CP and then be relegated back to the midcard.
> 
> Barrett has to win the title this year, though, from a feud with Orton or MITB. It has to happen already, it's been too long. WWE has to start respecting the best heel in the company.


Great. Less Christian the better.

No, he doesn't. He's an atrocious star - cannot wrestle to save himself, cannot carry a story to save himself, and his only saving grace is mic work, which isn't saying much considering he just rambles about useless bullshit in his accent.

WWE have been respecting Triple H for 17 years 



swagger_ROCKS said:


> Corre could have easily been booked like these guys were, but we were robbed of a good stable.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lmao @ comparing Evolution to the shithouse Corre. Zeke & Gabriel are the only two who have anything to resemble the makings of a star, Slater is a joke and Barrett is useless.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

I'm loving this Orton/Seamus/Christian storyline right now. So Christian finally made the heel turn. Nice lol. I'm amazed at how strongly they have let Seamus look these past few weeks. Great booking as far as I'm concerned. They need to create quasi-equals for Orton here and they are doing just that with both Seamus and Christian so good stuff. Christian/Orton is set of CP but I have a feeling Seamus will get added to the mix otherwise he won't have a match on the card. I'd love to see a Triple Threat between the 3 of them so hopefully he does get added.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Soon every wrestler in the company will be a heel apart from Orton and Cena, who will bury every wrestler in their path. I mean, Alex Riley is the number two face on RAW and Sin Cara is on Smackdown! WTF is this shit?

You have The Miz, Alberto Del Rio, CM Punk and R-Truth on RAW, then you have Christian, Sheamus, Mark Henry and Wade Barrett on Smackdown. TOO MANY HEELS.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

1andOnlyDobz! said:


> Difficult argument when Sheamus and Christian get the upper hand on him this week. They're both becoming very relevant actually especially Christian.


:no:

Christian is being pushed as a threat yet people are still bitching...why watch the shows people if your not gonna ever be happy with what WWE does?


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

WWE Heels: The Miz, Alberto Del Rio, CM Punk, R-Truth, Jack Swagger, Dolph Ziggler, Christian, Sheamus, Mark Henry, Wade Barrett, Drew McIntyre, Cody Rhodes, Ted DiBiase, Jinder Mahal, The Great Khali, New Nexus, Heath Slater, Justin Gabriel, Zack Ryder, Tyson Kidd....

WWE Faces: John Cena, Randy Orton, Rey Mysterio, John Morrison, Sin Cara, Kofi Kingston, Ezekiel Jackson, Daniel Bryan, Alex Riley, Kane, Big Show, Santino, Kozlov, Evan Bourne, Chris Masters, JTG, Yoshi Tatsu.

Such even lists.


----------



## Adramelech (Mar 11, 2007)

Sheamus is going to turn face soon, right? Or are we really going to have a show that is Orton beating up four heels every week?

Have Barrett drop the IC title to Zeke and move into Sheamus' current position.


----------



## Gingermadman (Feb 2, 2010)

Adramelech said:


> Sheamus is going to turn face soon, right? Or are we really going to have a show that is Orton beating up four heels every week?


Yep.

Same over on RAW with Cena.


----------



## Roler42 (Nov 9, 2010)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> I hate when WWE does this, I just don't see Christian losing for a third time. This seems like its gonna be one really extended feud, I mean it really doesn't hurt to give the title to Christian twice, but then their is the disturbing chance Orton will become a 9 time champ.


i see him becoming 10 time champ by 2012

and lol i love the wwe logic, the guy who got screwed out of his title, the guy who literally had his title lost because of the general manager, is now the bad guy :lmao

of course they aint turning orton, he's too popular for that

oh well, i love me some heel christian, smart fans cheer for the heels, because the heels are right

and how ironic, the babyfaces, specially the 2 top babyfaces are so full of shit every time they cut a promo


----------



## JPUK (Apr 6, 2011)

i dont understand why everyones so happy christian is a heel. i mean isn't that want wwe wants the crowd to boo christian and to pop like mad for orton i mean i love a good heel but were such a small minority didnt vinne mac just fuck with us and your lapping it up


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

THE Jorge Suarez™ said:


> i don't see what's terrible in it. he's one of the biggest merch movers and very over with pg crowd.
> 
> i can see a pattern here. you hate mexicans.


I never said I didn't like Sin Cara. I just think it is sad that the face situation on Smackdown is so awful that a guy who has been around for two months and feuded with Chavo is the #2 face. Hell you could argue that Ezekiel Jackson or Daniel Bryan is the #2 face based on just how weak they all are at this point.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

sXe_Maverick said:


> Mainevent of Superstars, perhaps, but other than that he's destined for a career in the midcard. Seems to be a common theme amongst those you worship eh Pyro.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Someone is trying really hard to troll Pyro lol. Barrett isn't great in the ring that's no secret but he's not god awful by any means. He can definitely carry a story and has no problems on the mic, they just have to decide to give him something to work with. I doubt it'll be soon but he'll find his way into the main event eventually. He did a great job as the top heel on RAW.

Yes the less of one of the best mic workers who can have a great match with almost everyone on the roster, the better.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Trying hard and failing. Arguing with someone as braindead as him isn't even worth it.



1andOnlyDobz! said:


> Difficult argument when Sheamus and Christian get the upper hand on him this week. They're both becoming very relevant actually especially Christian.


It's not a difficult argument, everybody gets the upper hand once in a while. Even R-Truth has gotten the upper hand on Cena and he's practically a jobber. Call me when one of them actually has the title.


----------



## Xist2inspire (May 29, 2010)

So the last credible main-event face on SD turns heel, thus practically ensuring that Orton will have a title run reminiscent of the infamous SuperCena run. Great.

Well, at least the Corre are toast.


----------



## RatedRKO31 (Aug 25, 2009)

Johnny Curtis eating a chip...boy does that sound interesting. Well I like the whole Ted and Cody tagging up against Sin Cara and Bryan. Good stuff there.


----------



## Venge™ (Aug 30, 2007)

Roler42 said:


> smart fans cheer for the heels, because the heels are right


:lmao

"Smart" fans ditch logic like this, because the storylines are scripted.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> Call me when one of them actually has the title.


So the two champions are the only relevant people?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

sXe_Maverick said:


> Mainevent of Superstars, perhaps, but other than that he's destined for a career in the midcard. Seems to be a common theme amongst those you worship eh Pyro.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its funny how people can easily say people are shit when they are booked to look like shit in the first place.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Johnny Curtis eating a chip I am liking this guy already ... Curtis = rating


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

sXe_Maverick said:


> Mainevent of Superstars, perhaps, but other than that he's destined for a career in the midcard. Seems to be a common theme amongst those you worship eh Pyro.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lmao :lmao Brilliant lol.


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

Kalashnikov said:


> So the two champions are the only relevant people?


That's what WWE obviously want us to think.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Hopefully this doesn't lead to Cody and Cara feuding while Ted and DB face each other for the millionth time.


----------



## Undertaker_Fan94 (Jan 27, 2009)

> "I was at the Smackdown Taping in Roanoke, VA last night. There was a Dark Match between Rosa Mendes and Natalya. The match ended very shortly with the ref calling for the bell giving the win to Natalya for no apparent reason. Rosa had her arms covering her chest and was quickly moving to the back with a lot of the male fans cheering at ringside. During this time it seemed like they were trying to keep the focus on Natalya as she acted overly excited about the win as if trying to keep the fans attention away from Rosa. The Roanoke Civic center staff we overheard said she had a wardrobe malfunction."
> 
> Shore's Slant: Well that explains why it was a dark match. After watching Lita come out in some of the tops she wore during her run with Edge and never seeing a "wardrobe malfunction" I have to believe either Rosa didn't prepare properly, or her top literally malfunctioned and broke, sending the girls flying. No, I will not be scouring YouTube later…but if you find it how about sending it to me!


-prowrestling

i wonder if someone got it on camera 8*D


----------



## suicideyouth (Jun 8, 2011)

Get tyler black on tv


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Well that looks like a wholly uninteresting 2 hours. Skipping again. Haven't watched since Christian lost the title.




> "I was at the Smackdown Taping in Roanoke, VA last night. There was a Dark Match between Rosa Mendes and Natalya. The match ended very shortly with the ref calling for the bell giving the win to Natalya for no apparent reason. Rosa had her arms covering her chest and was quickly moving to the back with a lot of the male fans cheering at ringside. During this time it seemed like they were trying to keep the focus on Natalya as she acted overly excited about the win as if trying to keep the fans attention away from Rosa. The Roanoke Civic center staff we overheard said she had a wardrobe malfunction."


Maybe not ALL uninteresting. I'd gladly watch that.


----------



## dualtamac (Feb 22, 2011)

Heel Christian is great , but hope to see even more of Sheamus in this feud after Capitol Punishment.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Kalashnikov said:


> So the two champions are the only relevant people?



Yes. And thats because WWE has done such an abysmal job of developing new big name main event level talent. They've had a bevy of chances and blown them all. Everytime someone gets hot (R Truth now) they build them up for a few weeks to a couple of months, and then they just feed them to Cena to put him over once again, and ruin the guys momentum. EVERY TIME.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Kalashnikov said:


> So the two champions are the only relevant people?


Not exactly, but certainly in the case of midcard talent on the B show. A person who's consistently booked strongly like Orton doesn't need the title all the time but somebody like Christian or Sheamus needs to get more title reigns under their belt to be relevant.


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

Id say Sheamus has been made to look relevant bigtime the past 2 weeks.He had a phantom pin on Orton last week and this week he did pin him.Hes been booked the past 2 weeks stronger than Christian has.LOL.


----------



## new_guy (Jul 4, 2006)

mst3rulz said:


> Id say Sheamus has been made to look relevant bigtime the past 2 weeks.He had a phantom pin on Orton last week and this week he did pin him.Hes been booked the past 2 weeks stronger than Christian has.LOL.


That's probably because Christian is being prepped/fattened up to be fed to Sheamus for a Sheamus face turn. Not saying it will happen, just that I have a feeling


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

I wonder if they'll explain how Orton got the belt back after last weeks show since it said he had it during his in ring promo?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Christian is definitely heel now. So that leaves Orton as the only top face now. That sucks.


----------



## Virgil_85 (Feb 6, 2006)

So who's the number two face on the brand now? Zeke? Sheamus, Barrett and Henry are all going to have to get in line for something to do while Orton feuds with Christian.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Virgil_85 said:


> So who's the number two face on the brand now? Zeke? Sheamus, Barrett and Henry are all going to have to get in line for something to do while Orton feuds with Christian.


Sheamus could turn face quite easily what with his friction with Christian and Christian having turned heel. Or maybe they turn someone like a Barrett or push Zeke.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> Trying hard and failing. Arguing with someone as braindead as him isn't even worth it.
> 
> It's not a difficult argument, everybody gets the upper hand once in a while. Even R-Truth has gotten the upper hand on Cena and he's practically a jobber. Call me when one of them actually has the title.


:lmao you never cease to amaze me Pyro. You encounter someone who doesn't follow your opinion like a sheep, and I'm braindead. Okay, sure, you go on enjoying Christian and Wade Barrett's journeys throughout the midcard, I'll enjoy Orton's many months reign as champion.

We'll never call you because neither Christian (again) or Barrett will ever get the title.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

mst3rulz said:


> I wonder if they'll explain how Orton got the belt back after last weeks show since it said he had it during his in ring promo?


Jedi power of course all superheroes have it


----------



## dietjuice (Feb 18, 2011)

Aj won a match Aj won a match yaaaay and random legacy interference after the show and they get RKO'd lol


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

mst3rulz said:


> I wonder if they'll explain how Orton got the belt back after last weeks show since it said he had it during his in ring promo?


Apparently, Orton's drawing powers were enough to pull at least that one off.


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

I read another report from someone who said he was there and he said the show sucked except the Orton v Sheamus mnatch and he said they both beat the holy hell out of each other and Orton took huge stiff kendo stick shots that people outside of the arena could hear.


----------



## GamerGirl (Dec 30, 2010)

mst3rulz said:


> I read another report from someone who said he was there and he said the show sucked except the Orton v Sheamus mnatch and he said they both beat the holy hell out of each other and Orton took huge stiff kendo stick shots that people outside of the arena could hear.


but wait orton's a lazy prick in the ring who's to chicken shit to take bumps. that report has to be a lie:no:


----------



## Gingermadman (Feb 2, 2010)

GamerGirl said:


> but wait orton's a lazy prick in the ring who's to chicken shit to take bumps. that report has to be a lie:no:


A kendo stick hit is hardly a bump.


----------



## Gingermadman (Feb 2, 2010)

Undertaker_Fan94 said:


> -prowrestling
> 
> i wonder if someone got it on camera 8*D


If so, then it'll have been worth it.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Gingermadman said:


> A kendo stick hit is hardly a bump.


You do realise being hit by a kendo stick actually fucking hurts? Punk got nasty welts from it so dont try and downplay those shots as "hardly a bump"


----------



## Adramelech (Mar 11, 2007)

fpalm

A kendo stick shot is not a bump FFS. Kendo sticks are used because they make a loud noise and impress marks.

Call me when Orton takes a hard back bump or anything that requires actual effort and sacrifice. Then again, you'd probably be mourning his death if that happened because Mr. Glass injures himself by taunting people.


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

Adramelech said:


> Call me when Orton takes a hard back bump or anything that requires actual effort and sacrifice. Then again, you'd probably be mourning his death if that happened because Mr. Glass injures himself by taunting people.


So for you to find a wrestler entertaining they need to take a hard bump to impress you ?

Pathetic.


----------



## Gingermadman (Feb 2, 2010)

Simply Flawless said:


> You do realise being hit by a kendo stick actually fucking hurts? Punk got nasty welts from it so dont try and downplay those shots as "hardly a bump"


Kendo sticks don't feel too bad. If they did you think Orton would let them be used against him? Honestly, go try them. 3-4 Kendo strikes are hardly something to even notice.

Also, they aren't a bump technically.

Also, yes, Orton DOES have to bump occasionally. He already said he's lowering fans entertainment to make himself last longer. Who does he entertain just now? honestly. He does NOTHING entertaining.


----------



## Adramelech (Mar 11, 2007)

The Haiti Kid said:


> So for you to find a wrestler entertaining they need to take a hard bump to impress you ?


Nope, why do you say that? I didn't even bring up this topic, it was some random Orton drone.

The point is that Orton avoids taking even basic bumps and plays it overly conservative in the ring to the point that it actually detracts from the match and the enjoyment of the fans. He's said so with his own mouth. He claims that he's trying to lengthen his career, when in reality he's simply a lazy worker that has no passion for what he's doing. He understands that his position in the company is guaranteed because of politics, so he doesn't have to work hard.

I honestly don't care enough about Randy Orton to be overly offended by this, I just find it unbearable when his manufactured fanbase attempts to actually dispute or defend this behavior.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Adramelech said:


> fpalm
> 
> A kendo stick shot is not a bump FFS. Kendo sticks are used because they make a loud noise and impress marks.
> 
> Call me when Orton takes a hard back bump or anything that requires actual effort and sacrifice. Then again, you'd probably be mourning his death if that happened because Mr. Glass injures himself by taunting people.


Why should Orton take a high risk bump to danger his health just to impress YOU?


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

So I guess the thumbtack bump v Foley and being thrown off the stage bump(w/ tacks still in him) dont count either?Or the many times hes taken huge over the top rope bumps when he has people backdrop him over the top rope when he tries the 2nd rope ddt dont count either huh?

Or the time a few years ago v HHH where he took a backdop out of the ring and landed back1st onto the announce table?Pretty funny gingermandman that you rate wrestling talent on how big of bumps they take.You ever think maybe Vince tells his guys not to go too crazy on the bumps so they can be healthy enough they wont miss any time since the roster is so thin now?

And Im sorry but I dont go to matches in person to see crazy bumps.If you like that kind of crap go watch CZW.


----------



## Gingermadman (Feb 2, 2010)

Simply Flawless said:


> Why should Orton take a high risk bump to danger his health just to impress YOU?


Because the whole point of being a wrestler is to entertain, if you fail to do that then you are only doing it for yourself, which is the wrong reason to be in the business.

Although we already knew all this about Orton, so why argue? he's a selfish talentless cunt who Vince has been able to convince the fans he's actually entertaining when he's not.

Seems fine to me.

Also, I don't base it on bumps, it's the fact he flat out refuses to take them now is the issue, along with being carried on the mic and in the ring but that's another issue.

Vince must love you guys, so easily swayed over by a 5 year push.

He's a disgrace to the industry, no wonder the most talented guy in the company wants to leave.

But no you guys are right. The fact he is boring in the ring, can't work the mic and best friends with Vince means he is the greatest superstar ever to grace the squared circle. I apologise.

Can I be a manufactured fan as well? I want to bloat Vinnie Macs ego too!


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

he flat out refuses to take bumps so much that at ER he took a number of them in a match with punk. he will probably take a few in this match on friday too.

honestly the ppl who hate on orton get dumber and dumber on this forum.


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

Get back to me when you can actually prove your b.s. with actual facts gingermadman.Ive proved mine w/ many instances where hes taken big bumps and has proven hes not lazy at all.Pretty funny coming from someone whos biggest bump hes ever took was when your mom dropped you at birth huh madman?

Get rid of your jealousy man,its embarrassing you badly.


----------



## Gingermadman (Feb 2, 2010)

mst3rulz said:


> Get back to me when you can actually prove your b.s. with actual facts gingermadman.Ive proved mine w/ many instances where hes taken big bumps and has proven hes not lazy at all.Pretty funny coming from someone whos biggest bumps hes ever took was when youe mom dropped you at birth huh madman?
> 
> Get rid of your jealousy man,its embarrassing you badly.


2 is not many.

Also, jealous of that talentless cunt?










He sucks up to Vince for his position. 

How else can he be devoid of charisma, skill in the ring or on the mic and be the #2 guy?

Also, here is my proof. EVERY FUCKING RANDY ORTON MATCH EVER. Maybe go watch one


----------



## Adramelech (Mar 11, 2007)

WWE champion Randy Orton has made it clear that *his priorities in the wrestling business are providing for his family and making sure he protects his body with every bump he takes in the ring*. Orton gave a "State of Randy Orton" interview to the St. Louis Post-Dispatch today to promote WWE Raw in his hometown of St. Louis on Monday night.

"My in-ring style isn't the most dangerous. *It's the type of thing (high-flying moves) I've taken out of my repertoire so that I can be able to have longevity in my career*," Orton said. "That's what it's about, supporting my family, paying the bills. Being there for my family and being able to provide."

Orton said most WWE wrestlers walk around day-to-day with injuries, but he tries to avoid as much punishment as possible. He says Edge going down for "nine months" with a torn Achilles ankle was a wake-up call.

"It's a constant battle to stay healthy and stay in shape. *In this business, your body is your money*," Orton said. "Edge just tore his Achilles tendon. That's huge. That's like a nine-month injury. ... Any match can literally be your last match any time you step in the ring. You always have to conscious of how well you are physically and mentally."


Please stop debating this. Please.



KiNgoFKiNgS23 said:


> he flat out refuses to take bumps so much that at ER he took a number of them in a match with punk. he will probably take a few in this match on friday too.
> 
> honestly the ppl who hate on orton get dumber and dumber on this forum.


Oh come on... everyone should realize that there are situations where taking bumps is completely necessary. A PPV Last Man Standing match is one of those times. No wrestler can _completely_ avoid bumps while performing at a main event level, it's a figure of speech.

I also find it interesting that the Orton "fans" are the only people resorting to personal attacks and insults against people who they disagree with in this thread.


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

Didnt know wrestling talent was judged on how big bumps you took and how many you take? Man how times change. Hes bled buckets back in the day you was allowed to(for an example try New Years Revolution'07 for proof of that),taken bare back bumps into thumbtacks,taken many stiff chairshots to the head(again,back when allowed to-again try N.Y.R. 07)and has scrificed his family life and fatherhood(something you'll never get madman since Im sure youve never been laid so you wouldnt understand)and yet hes a wuss?

If bumps was what it took to make a great wrestler Sabu and Necro Butcher would be the best of all time.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

I want to hear the Kendo stick shots. I don't care if they are not "bumps", supposedly Sheamus just wails away with some real vicious ones after Orton makes him take a Holy Shit! caliber backdrop onto the steps.

Sounds pretty entertaining to me, plus both have good looks and are solid wrestlers. I think Sheamus is the best big man in the company now.


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

I wonder if Miz is a wuss now too.Ever since he got his nose broken by Riley last week he seems legit scared to death of anything Riley is to do to him.Not to mention his concussion he got at Mania,he seems scared to take any bump to the head.Watch how he backs up when Riley tiers to hit him w/ the case on Raw Monday.

Its a good thing hes a top guy now or hed be out of WWE faster than he could blink.So I guess he's a wuss now whos scared to take bumps now too right?


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Adramelech said:


> WWE champion Randy Orton has made it clear that *his priorities in the wrestling business are providing for his family and making sure he protects his body with every bump he takes in the ring*. Orton gave a "State of Randy Orton" interview to the St. Louis Post-Dispatch today to promote WWE Raw in his hometown of St. Louis on Monday night.
> 
> "My in-ring style isn't the most dangerous. *It's the type of thing (high-flying moves) I've taken out of my repertoire so that I can be able to have longevity in my career*," Orton said. "That's what it's about, supporting my family, paying the bills. Being there for my family and being able to provide."
> 
> ...


Lol so Randy is wrong for wanting to preserve his career and not end up a crippled mess like Hogan that can barely even walk? Its your type of attitude that makes real wrestling fans shake their heads...so Randy doesnt throw himself off ladders why should he? Because fans only care about the holy shit moment?:no:


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

Gingermadman said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> no wonder the most talented guy in the company wants to leave.



you do realize that punk (like every smart worker) has altered or dropped some moves to preserve his body, right?


bobby heenan and gorilla monsoon, two great successes and more knowledgable men than us, both said the only reason to be in this industry is the money. orton has it right, because if he blows himself up and has to retire, what does he do? are you going to pay his bills out of respect for his sacrifice in the ring?


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

When did Orton say he wanted to leave madman?


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

> are you going to pay his bills out of respect for his sacrifice in the ring?


This times a million.

All those crying he doesn't take bumps dont grasp that he's trying to protect himself why is that so wrong? It doesnt make him a wimp it makes him smart to see that doing crazy bumps only hurts him in the long run


----------



## Adramelech (Mar 11, 2007)

Simply Flawless said:


> Lol so Randy is wrong for wanting to preserve his career and not end up a crippled mess like Hogan that can barely even walk? Its your type of attitude that makes real wrestling fans shake their heads...so Randy doesnt throw himself off ladders why should he? Because fans only care about the holy shit moment?:no:





Simply Flawless said:


> All those crying he doesn't take bumps dont grasp that he's trying to protect himself why is that so wrong? It doesnt make him a wimp it makes him smart to see that doing crazy bumps only hurts him in the long run


Nobody said anything about "crazy bumps" or jumping off of ladders. Orton moves around the ring like a snail and overly protects himself to the point that it detracts from the match. Not only is this bad for the fans, but it's bad for his opponent(s). Everyone Orton faces has to work and bump twice as hard to carry him to anything remotely exciting. Hell, I'm surprised he still punches the mat since he dislocated his shoulder doing it.

Hogan ended up in bad shape because he lived an unhealthy lifestyle and worked long past the point where he should have stopped. Orton is going to get the hell out of pro wrestling as soon as he has enough cash socked away to never have to work again. The only reason he is in the business is because his connections made it an easy paycheck. There is no career to "preserve".



all in all... said:


> orton has it right, because if he blows himself up and has to retire, what does he do? are you going to pay his bills out of respect for his sacrifice in the ring?


Everyone knows the dangers of high risk careers like professional wrestling before they go into it. If you aren't ready to deal with the consequences, don't get into the business. A stuntman can't half ass a car crash or a freefall because he wants to give "longevity to his career". A football player can't half ass a tackle because he's afraid he might hurt his shoulder.

Give it your all or find a better suited career. I hear Calvin Klein is hiring models.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

> Orton is going to get the hell out of pro wrestling as soon as he has enough cash socked away to never have to work again. The only reason he is in the business is because his connections made it an easy paycheck. There is no career to "preserve".


But you don't know Randy to say thats why he wrestles


----------



## Virgil_85 (Feb 6, 2006)

Simply Flawless said:


> But you don't know Randy to say thats why he wrestles


He's said himself that that is why he wrestles.


----------



## GamerGirl (Dec 30, 2010)

listen to all the dumbasses saying orton doesn't take bumps...

Go jump backwards on tumbtacks
have a friend if you have any beat you with a kindo stick..
have somebody smash you with a chair 
ram you into steel ring steps and a steel ring post
these are just examples...

Also I challenge anybody to show me what taking bumps is...
and I bet you I could find tons of videos of orton taking that bump...

and no spot monkey shit counts.. dumbfucks


----------



## Nacila (Mar 19, 2011)

Hope Christian goes back to his old theme. 

Story of the year version isn't suited for a heel.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

Son of a bitch! Why in the name of God did they have to stick that waste of life DiBiase with Rhodes again? Looks like Cody's chances of getting over are gone. DiBiase will take Rhodes six feet under.

And in case anybody asks... Yeah, I mad.


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

So I guess even taking minor bumps makes you a very good worker now.Screw actual wrestling ability,working your butt off in indies and going all over the world,sweating and bleeding day and night,traveling millions of miles,having ability to get the fans into what you do and remaining over,sacrifing family life,all that matters is you at least takes some bumps,even small ones.

Only Orton haters could come up with that "logic."


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

DiBiase is WWE's roving heat leech. 

Two years from now he'll be teaming with Bo Rotundo.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

watching smackdown at the moment. christian mocking teddy long was funny.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

The moral of this Smackdown was if Randy Orton doesn't get fed during the filming then as soon as it finishes he'll be fed midcarders until he's happy.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

The crowd was dead in the orton/Christian promo.. no movements.. and yet i could hear cheers... different type of cheers.. lol


----------



## Chihuahua10 (May 6, 2011)

I can only imagine the pain that Sheamus must have felt after the match.
The bruises near the stomach was impressive


----------



## samsam1704 (Dec 22, 2010)

anyone got a link for SD?


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

So I guess now Michael Cole is going to be Christian's mouthpiece , since he's not talking to the people. 

It's a good thing because Cole can help him to get lot of heat


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Gabriel and Slater are terrible actors, lol.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Quote of the night:
_
"Hey playas, who wants to see Christian come down to the ring and confront Randy Orton? HOLLA HOLLA HOLLA HOLLA HOLLA!"_ - Christian


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

If they put Cole w/Christian full time they have no faith in Christian getting over as a heel by himself.I guess Cole is Christian's new Edge.I mean he needed him to get over these past 14 years or however long its been.

And zkorejo,why would the fans be moving during a promo w/ a guy in the ring and a guy on the video wall? Its not like they were face to face.


----------



## Roler42 (Nov 9, 2010)

mst3rulz said:


> If they put Cole w/Christian full time they have no faith in Christian getting over as a heel by himself.I guess Cole is Christian's new Edge.I mean he needed him to get over these past 14 years or however long its been.
> 
> And zkorejo,why would the fans be moving during a promo w/ a guy in the ring and a guy on the video wall? Its not like they were face to face.


:lmao yeaaah because him saying he's not talking to the fans out of spite has nothing to do with storyline

i love randy orton fanboys, they're just as delusional as tna fanboys :3


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

Yet he came out at the start of the show talking to the fans didnt he? Why didnt he cut THAT promo in the parking lot if he wanted to spite the fans? Orton haters,the living definition of stupidity.


----------



## Roler42 (Nov 9, 2010)

i don't hate orton, what i really like is that he cut the promo to actually let everyone know that he was done FROM THAT MOMENT

also... i didn't even say anything against orton other than calling you fanboy and as usual you got upset over it


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Cole is involved with angles too much already DONT DO IT AGAIN please. It got dull the last time


----------



## Rop3 (Feb 1, 2010)

Well, I watched this episode without announcing. Apparently turning my speakers sideways makes the announcing go away. If only I had known during the obnoxious Cole era.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10 (Jul 17, 2009)

AJ's theme is obnoxious as hell.

I don't know if I'm gonna be able to take hearing it over and over again. 

I am happy she's on the roster. And Tamina's greenness aside, a good solo outing for her.


As for the rest of Smackdown, I'm wish Trent wasn't sacrificed to Jinder, but I'm happy they are building Jinder up. Heel Christian is still awesome, and has made the main event area entertaining. And more DB, Sin Cara, and Cody Rhodes please.


Pretty good Smackdown overall.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

I can only watch smackdown via Youtube, but all the versions on now seem to be missing Mahal vs Barreta and AJ vs Tamina. Anybody also seeing this?


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

Oh I forgot Roler42,youve been so complimentary of Orton on here.My bad.


----------



## Gingermadman (Feb 2, 2010)

BM_Chicago said:


> I can only watch smackdown via Youtube, but all the versions on now seem to be missing Mahal vs Barreta and AJ vs Tamina. Anybody also seeing this?


Yep. Seemed a little shorter than usual, I just thought it was because of more and more Orton segments I had to skip.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

An hour later on Sky Sports for some reason, oh well, seeing Christian getting booed in a WWE ring for the first time in 6 years is worth the hour wait.


----------



## wwehq (Jan 23, 2011)

sounds a good smackdown...looking forward to seeing it shortly


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Tamina is looking more like a man every time I see her. Also lol @ AJ's entrance music, she might as well call herself AJ Montana.

EDIT: OMFG girls were literally screaming for Orton, WWE is becoming as bad as Justin fucking Bieber.


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

Christian as a heel, well worth the wait. His little bit with Orton was awesome.

"Hey, lets do what teddy Long Does. Who thinks i should come to the ring right now and face Orton? holla holla holla"

Does a little jig.

:lmao.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Gingermadman said:


> Yep. Seemed a little shorter than usual, I just thought it was because of more and more Orton segments I had to skip.


Haters gonna hate haha


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

Kind of like how most smart people try and skip madman's posts.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

I love the double super kick 

Slather sold it like a champ too


----------



## wrestlinn00bz (Feb 22, 2011)

RKO696 said:


> I love the double super kick
> 
> Slather sold it like a champ too


Man... I just marked out at it. First time I ever seen the Uso's and they do that ? SWEET


----------



## distany (Apr 13, 2011)

hopefully this will put the Uso on the board n in line for the tag title i mean at first i was like eh with these two but they are slowly growing on me


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

So if the Corre is done does that mean that Wade Barrett finally gets his theme music?


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

HockeyGoalieEh said:


> So if the Corre is done does that mean that Wade Barrett finally gets his theme music?


:lmao He won it so long ago. It's been in production for so long, it has to turn out something quite incredible.


----------



## Fenice (Nov 4, 2010)

Hate when they make people with talent job for people that have none... And finally corre is gone.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

I love Charles Robinson, but what the fuck was he doing yelling so much? Calm down, guy.



Hey look, it's AJ. "Dude!" zzzzz


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Rosa, Rosa , Rosa


----------



## distany (Apr 13, 2011)

hmm have been only watching parts of sd over the last few weeks so tamina become a heel once she had to break away from santino huh


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

They have GOT to change AJ's theme ASAP. The music is okay but those vocals.. dear Christ.


----------



## distany (Apr 13, 2011)

oh god did anyone else hear the scream at the begining when orton theme hit >_<


----------



## _CodyRhodes_ (Jun 6, 2011)

This is why I like Smackdown. Even if they have few matches they are still entertaining to watch.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

distany said:


> oh god did anyone else hear the scream at the begining when orton theme hit >_<


i just heard it

This bitch has some pipes :lmao


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

I love that the Million Dollar Man has one of the greatest themes of all time and his spawn has one of the absolute worst.

Mood lighting time!


----------



## distany (Apr 13, 2011)

hey i offically hate the lighting when sin cara is in the ring please just use the normal light


----------



## Fenice (Nov 4, 2010)

American Dragon!!!!


----------



## distany (Apr 13, 2011)

seeing quite a few botch in this tag match thus far


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Good to know Booker T still has money from the 90's. Hahahaha.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Tamina looks like Jazz

also AJs theme is really PG and I mean PG.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Johnny Curtis is one weird cat.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

BM_Chicago said:


> Tamina looks like Jazz
> 
> also AJs theme is really PG and I mean PG.


I assume by PG you mean Perfectly Godawful


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Instant Karma said:


> I assume by PG you mean Perfectly Godawful


Yeah that was the joke, her theme sounds like a kids show theme from nickelodeon or Disney.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Ok. Orton can pass as my cousin. Holy tan.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Amber B said:


> Ok. Orton can pass as my cousin. Holy tan.


He has become quite swarthy lately.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

SHEAMUS!!!!


----------



## Fenice (Nov 4, 2010)

Nice match going.


----------



## OML (Feb 14, 2009)

great match this is between sheamus/orton


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

That match was incredible, great booking real surprised about the attendance issue, that was a good show. AJ lee looked Awesome as well.


----------



## LariatSavage (Aug 10, 2010)

Booker is such a goofball on commentary. You can say one thing, he seems to enjoy doing it!

PINFALL Magazine Review of WWE Smackdown 6/10


----------



## Slammed (Mar 1, 2011)

There for a minute I marked, then I noticed it was a non title match.


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

god damn, Christian can still rock the mic


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

Orton sells being knocked out so well.And the little twitches he did,like making his body tingle from those Kendo stick shots was awesome.Its a shame Raw gets better ratings because this show is tons better for overall wrestling action.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

SD! is so much productive than Raw atm.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

sheamus is so great. his bump was insane. good show.


----------



## Prospekt's March (Jul 17, 2009)

:lmao @ Christian mocking Teddy Long. The storyline is progressing nicely, so far i really like Christian's heel persona, i guess he's doing everything on his term now in order to regain the title. It's so nice to see Christian getting a lot of spotlight, kinda reminds me of his run on ECW when he used to rule that show. What a great main event, too. 

The Corre is finally over, well, at least now Barrett has the freedom to choose to go to another direction. He should just drop the IC belt to Big Zeke, then let him prove himself that he can survive without The Corre. He should start by winning MITB, perhaps?

Regarding AJ's theme... dear Lord. :faint:

Decent tag team match between Bryan/Cara and DiBiase/Rhodes. Personally, it's a bit depressing to see Ted jobbing again, but at least the commentators hyped him up during the match instead of burying him. I'm wondering if Ted will keep continuing to side with Cody for a long time, especially now he realizes Cody has lost his mind, Ted seemed to have a conflicted mind about keeping this partnership during the backstage segment. If this leads to eventual push for Ted then i'm all for it. By the end of this feud i'd like to see him compete for the IC title.

Overall, i think it's a good show.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

I agree on Booker T.

He delivered something resembling a Wrestling Promo during the Sin Cara-Daniel Bryan/Cody Rhodes-Ted Dibiase match which was absolute GOLD :

After Cole questions Booker if the reason he took the match against Swagger is because his paychecks were getting a little light...

*Booker*(Vintage Laugh) : You know, man. I still got money from the 90's. But that's another story. :lmao

*Booker :* Y'know I got called out, man. And that's one thing about Booker T.

*Booker :* You know, I'm a man's man. You call me out? I'm gonna take the challenge! 
I'm gonna step up to the plate! 
I'm gonna do it like it's supposed to be done! 
I'm gonna make that son-of-a-gun bow down; make him pay, my son 
Make 'em say 'Daddy I don't want none'! And that's exactly what I did, Cole!




He's one of a kind. :lmao :lmao :lmao


(I was waiting for him to say "Swagger, I'm comin' fo' you, N***A!!"  )












LariatSavage said:


> Booker is such a goofball on commentary. You can say one thing, he seems to enjoy doing it!
> 
> PINFALL Magazine Review of WWE Smackdown 6/10





> Booker T on commentary talking about himself was distracting.


Distracting? 

Perhaps if JPLS or whomever that is(is that you, Lariat?) actually LISTENED to what Booker was saying, you would be amused by it. 

Distracting, my ass.


----------



## Nacila (Mar 19, 2011)

Wow, this storyline is great.. This wasn't just another "HAHA LOOK AT ME XDXD I'M A BAD GUY NOW XDXD" turn. His heel turn was because his obsession with defeating Orton and proving himself, and it's great. He'll lose at CP but I think he'll defeat Randy cleanly, at some point of his career.

And I'd love to see how Edge would react to this.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Nacila said:


> Wow, this storyline is great.. This wasn't just another "HAHA LOOK AT ME XDXD I'M A BAD GUY NOW XDXD" turn. His heel turn was because his obsession with defeating Orton and proving himself, and it's great. He'll lose at CP *but I think he'll defeat Randy cleanly, at some point of his career*.
> 
> And I'd love to see how Edge would react to this.


Believe me, he won't.


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

Decent show this week. 
Christian's promo in the ring was horrible, he can do way better. 
Jinder Mahal looks impressive, but it's a shame he has such a lame evil gimmick, with Khali as his bodyguard. 
AJ gets her first win, but where was Kaitlyn? BTW AJ's music sucks. 
The Uso's are faces?? When did that happen?? The look a bit more entertaining now, so maybe it was a good turn. I still don't care about Eziekal. This guy needs to go. It's a shame Barrett has to work with him. Please drop the IC title and go back to the main event!! 
Also, WTF are they doing with Curtis?? 
The main event was decent, nothing special, but it did his job to get Christian over as a heel.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

Man o man, SmackDown was AWESOME!

A great heel turn for Christian with the promo, and nice interaction with Orton. Furthermore good wrestling and matches and the main event with the No DQ Match was also very nice. Orton and Sheamus put on a great SmackDown/TV match and CC interfering in the match and costing Orton the match makes the rivalry even more fierce.

Top notch show!


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

King Wrex said:


> Believe me, he won't.


Why should anybody believe you? Almost everything you guarantee to happen or not happen is wrong. Drew winning MITB, Christian never winning the WHC, Riley getting fired. Hate to tell you, Pyro, but your track record blows chunks.


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

Plus I'd never like to second guess what the WWE will or will not do.

Only a fool would do that "cough Pyro cough"


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Hey there playas holla holla holla! v.v. accurate, Christain

and I lol'd at Cole on commentary when Zeke Jackson was on: *giggles* he's scary

OH AND: did anyone catch what Rhodes said right at the beginning of their backstage segment when DeBiase was showing him his phone? "How can he call himself Weiner..." 

If you keep up with current events, this would be hilarious to you. I love that the WWE are doing that now


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Got to laugh at how WWE add cheers in for Orton. 

Fucking lame asses.


----------



## GamerGirl (Dec 30, 2010)

The-Rock-Says said:


> Got to laugh at how WWE add cheers in for Orton.
> 
> Fucking lame asses.


yeah cause its obvious he gets no reaction at all. To bad they don't add cheers for cena on live raw like they did for orton when he was on raw:no:


----------



## Prospekt's March (Jul 17, 2009)

greendayedgehead said:


> OH AND: did anyone catch what Rhodes said right at the beginning of their backstage segment when DeBiase was showing him his phone? "How can he call himself Weiner..."
> 
> If you keep up with current events, this would be hilarious to you. I love that the WWE are doing that now


Yeah, at first i had no clue what they're talking about, but after googling it, i got the joke. "Thank God for underpants." :lmao Priceless.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

He gets a reaction, but when "HOLLA" confirmed a match between Sheamus Vs Orton. They clearly added cheers in.

Lame.


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

Try reading the live report from a fan that was at the taping on Scherrer's site,the guy said Orton's pop was HUGE(and yes,he put it in caps)so try again troller.

And the 'Randy" chants were also said to be loud during the match.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

AJ got a lameass entrance theme.


----------



## Gingermadman (Feb 2, 2010)

mr cricket said:


> AJ got a lameass entrance theme.


It suits her character.


...and I totally love it.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

mr cricket said:


> AJ got a lameass entrance theme.


Huh? It's one of the best divas themes they've got.


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

I actually enjoyed watching this week's Smackdown. It was good to see WWE use new talent. Not that they have much of a choice but still. It's a great way to keep things fresh. The one thing I was confused about though is Jinder Mahal's in ring time. If you're going to put somebody over as a heel, why not give them some more in ring time? His match was over in what seemed like 2 minutes.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

mst3rulz said:


> Try reading the live report from a fan that was at the taping on Scherrer's site,the guy said Orton's pop was HUGE(and yes,he put it in caps)so try again troller.
> 
> And the 'Randy" chants were also said to be loud during the match.


But clearly they edit his pops right? Lol


----------



## SarcasmoBlaster (Nov 14, 2008)

Christians heel turn felt rushed as heel, but other than that it was a solid show.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

FINALLY the Corre bullshit is over. PLEASE let Barrett win MITB WWE, PLEASE!


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

So I finally got done watching Smackdown and good show. One gripe...Cole has been burying Christian for months now and all of a sudden he calls Michael Cole in the ring? Besides that, loving the heel turn! I'll be the first to admit I said the heel turn was never going to happen but happy it did. I think they had to do something drastic to try to get the fans to turn on Christian and that was by him saying the peeps are clueless etc etc...but you know what I'll never stop being a peep...this is awesome!!

Besides that, I liked AJ's new music and WTF at Johnny Curtis.


----------



## new_guy (Jul 4, 2006)

HHHbkDX said:


> FINALLY the Corre bullshit is over. PLEASE let Barrett win MITB WWE, PLEASE!


Who else is gonna win it? 

Barrett almost seems like a lock for MiTB, especially with Sheamus out in the main event title scene


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

dynamite452 said:


> So I finally got done watching Smackdown and good show. One gripe...Cole has been burying Christian for months now and all of a sudden he calls Michael Cole in the ring?


Good catch. I felt the same way. I thought how is that going to make any sense. Logically he should have buried Cole, a total babyface/cool heel move. But to establish his heel character he needs to stay away from too many "holla holla holla" mocks, cause that was immediately cheered by the fans, because his point about Teddy´s behaviour was logical and straightforward. Combined with mocking the ridiculous mannerisms of a 60 year old (?) adult, he got the deserved pop, he doesn´t want at this point.


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

They bum rushed Christian's heel turn.


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

Finally got around to watching the show, simple, clean, smart and effective booking, excellent use of young talent and a cracking main event contest between two guys that worked that match like a PPV main event, top show tbh.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

The_Jiz said:


> They bum rushed Christian's heel turn.


Completely agree.

Such a letdown. I hated how they went about it when they finally (prematurely) pulled the trigger. Bleah.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Jeff Hardy is returning to the WWE tonight to win the WHC and then punish Christian at Capitol Punishment.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

If that actually happened I swear to God I'll never watch wrestling again.

Fortunately it won't, lol.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers 6/10*



Husky said:


> I think they turned without anyone noticing... *or caring.*


boosh. enough said


----------

